# We have sex minimum 3 times a week



## chattpc (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey all,

My wife and I have sex 3 times a week and a lot of times 4. We have really good, passionate sex, and go from about 20-50 minutes every time.

I am 26 years old and she is 23 years old. We both have really busy schedules and we both are very in love. The issue that we are seeing is that she seems to not be satisfied (which is not a bad thing at all) because we completely satisfy each other every time we do it. She has been hinting that we aren't doing it enough, but there really isn't that much time in the day!!! 

She is starting to make me feel like a am failing her and I'm starting to feel that way too. Now, I'm not looking for people to say "Hey, just man up and do your wife every day" because, believe me, if we had the time, we would. 

Is anyone else in the predicament I am in also? We are best friends and soul mates and don't want an issue like this to cause any troubles.

Any feedback would be great!


----------



## 12345Person (Dec 8, 2013)

Find time.

There's your answer.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

My fiance and I manage 10-15 times a week. We make time. It's as simple as that.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Why not get up 30 minutes earlier and have sex in the shower? Surprise each other on that one.....:smthumbup:


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

You know that many of us reading your post "hate" you with raging jealousy right now....

You are in a good place right now. Enjoy it and keep it going as long as you can. :smthumbup:


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Re: We have sex minimum 3 times a week*



I Notice The Details said:


> You know that many of us reading your post "hate" you with raging jealousy right now....
> 
> You are in a good place right now. Enjoy it and keep it going as long as you can. :smthumbup:


my response to OP was going to be a tongue in cheek one too, but you guys got to it already, lol.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh you poor thing!

An expression to do with salt and wounds spings to mind!

Good for you mate....make the most of it....make love while the sun shines!


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

ok, I'll bite - you say you don't have time to do it every day. Why? If, as you say, it is 20-50 minutes every time and say we add 20 minutes for afterwards for dressing or shower or nap or whatever, that's maybe 1 hour and a quarter tops. Why on earth can you not find time for that if both are willing every day?

Or maybe what you are really saying is that 3 or 4 times a week is plenty for you and you have no need or desire for more and therein lies the problem.


----------



## Marriedand40 (Aug 19, 2013)

We don't even have sex 3 times a month let alone 3 times a week.

People that are married and have alot of sex are very fortunate.

I get tired of masterbating but such is life.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Find time. Prioritize. Unless time is an excuse and you don't really want more than 3-4x per week? If you ever have kids, it will be far harder to find time, so learn how now! If you are actually mismatched in sex drives, this will become a bigger issue over time as the newness of the relationship wanes, and will become a major issue - exactly one of those issues you hope to avoid!


----------



## swade87 (Oct 23, 2013)

Can you fit in a couple quickies here and there? Sometimes there just isn't time for more than that, and the thing is... even if I don't orgasm, I get off on the experience. If she's anything like me, part of why she loves sex so much could be the connection it creates/maintains with you. It's not always about the orgasm if you're satisfying her that way a few times a week anyway. There's something nice about feeling wanted by my man, and sometimes the urgency of him needing to "have his way with me" is a turn on itself. Even if it only lasts a few minutes.. it can be super hot. Always makes me feel wanted. I know the next time around he'll take his time and get me off.. so there's nothing to complain about.  Just an idea.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Question is whether you really want to do it more than 3 or 4 times a week. It's perfectly ok not to want that but you will have to discuss that with her if she expresses disappointment in not doing it more. I know people who have full time jobs in demanding careers, homes and children and all that goes along with it and still manage to go to the gym for at least an hour 6 times a week ... so you can make time as long as you make it a priority. Personally I would have the same question about time but the truth is that I could do it if I gave up something else that I also think is a priority.

It's a good problem to have. I'd be lucky if my wife wants to do it 3 or 4 times a year.


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

I simply can not imagine anything that would have prevented me from having sex as often as possible at age 26. Are you saying you can only do it once in a 24 hour period? 

At that age on weekends with no kids we would do it morning noon and night. Are you giving her orgasms other way than just screwing?
For us, oral sex was usual so we might actually have 14 or so acts over the weekend total.


----------



## loving1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Find time, if you two sleep in the same bed at the same time there's a whole block of time right there.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry to be blunt.

Bend her over the vanity in the morning before she gets in the shower.

Buy a waterproof toy and hop in the shower with her and have one of the most erotic experiences you can imagine. (Personal favorite)

When you wake up in the middle of the night with a saluting soldier, act on it.

Turn the stove off while making dinner and make love to her on the dining room table. Do it again after dinner.

Have her ride you while you are watching the football game.

Use your imagination bro', don't stop until you are sore!

Stretch


----------



## Mo42 (Jul 25, 2013)

There is no such thing as a soul mate.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Re: We have sex minimum 3 times a week*



Mo42 said:


> There is no such thing as a soul mate.


I disagree.

your soulmate is whoever you are in love with at the moment, lol.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Mo42 said:


> There is no such thing as a soul mate.


:iagree:

And a lovely post on this thread. Hahahaha.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

soulsearch said:


> I disagree.
> 
> your soulmate is whoever you are in love with at the moment, lol.


:rofl:

Touché.


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

Is this really a problem. Sooner or later this is gonna stop. Take it while you can get it. 

Like everyone else said. You can always find time for a quickie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

H and I are in our mid 40's, married over 20 years and have sex almost daily. 

We did go through slumps when kids were very young and when I had female issues. But once kids grew up and uterus was removed, it was go time!!!!

Do more than just plain old missionary. Get your freak on orally, go in the back yard and pretend the neighbors are watching, role play, use the shower, kitchen table, etc. Make it fun and exciting.

And young man, enjoy it now. Many men experience "issues" as they age. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Cyclist (Aug 22, 2012)

If it were me I would slow down. The law of averages says by the time you are my age you wont be getting it NEAR as much as you are now. So why not save some for later? Do her like 2 times a week. Then when you are 45 you still will get it 2 times a week and STILL be our HERO.

Obviously I jest....

Ride the wave brother. You are the envy of 87.2% of all married men on this earth. If she is bi sexual...you will get to 99.6.

Just make time. Its the one thing we all have the same amount of and its only how you use it that makes a difference.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> My fiance and I manage 10-15 times a week. We make time. It's as simple as that.


Sorry OP. This should be the the focus of this thread.

Damn Sam, you the Man !!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

samyeagar said:


> My fiance and I manage 10-15 times a week. We make time. It's as simple as that.


I agree with this also. My SO and I are mid 40's, we don't live together, and live about a 30 min drive apart. And we both work full time. And we still make time to have sex 5 or 6 times a week. If it's a priority for you, it gets done.

If the time thing is an excuse for both of you and you're both fine with 3x a week, great. But if only one of you is using it as an excuse... That's trouble. Because your life is likely to get more complicated as things move along, not less. So if one of you isn't happy now, wait till kids come along!

C


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

ok, I feel bad about my jesting... I mean, this kid IS facing a problem. his wife is telling him she's not being fulfilled, and it's bothering him..... so, hopefully you are still reading this OP, here are my thoughts, after a particularly bad few weeks in my own life have caused me to do some insight.... 

I can relate more to your wife's point of view than yours. it sounds like your wife has a fairly high sex drive, while yours is normal, to maybe lower than average. PLEASE DON'T TAKE THAT AS A SLIGHT. A sex drive does not a marriage destroy. A lack of care and compassion are what damages the relationship, and damages the HD partner. you coming here looking for help shows you DO care, so 75% of the battle is won. here is where my recent few weeks may come in helpful to you-

I want sex. a lot. my wife wants sex. not a lot. 

problem?

so, because of issues in our dynamic, I have been self servicing daily. (sorry, random weird internet guy TMI, I know...)
occasionally, she and I will connect in the evening still. so for me, 2 releases in a day on those. I'm still climbing the walls... I mean, even right after I take care of business myself, or she and I do, I'm thinking about more, wishing she'd do this or that, fantasizing.... it's been bothering me, honesty, and I've been really thinking about WHY am I like this. I mean, right after, I couldn't go again if I had Jennifer Anniston drop into my lap smothered in honey, yet I'm THINKING about it.

here is what I have come up with, and cannot get my wife to understand. for ME (and probably your wife, OP) sex is both physical release, AND how I feel loved by my partner. I'm not actually longing for more SEX I'm longing for more INTIMACY. more LOVE. since I feel loved by her when she is being sexual with me, my intense need for sexual acts is my psychological reaction to the problems in our relationship over the last few weeks. I do need sex more than we are having it, but I need it for more than the physical. I need it for the emotional bonding and security I get from it.

ok, if you are still with me here, I'll tell you what I feel would help, were I your wife (because if her needs are like mine, and it seems they are, she isn't needing more orgasms, she's needing to feel loved more) were I in your position (and if I could get one wish and have my wife open her eyes) I would try to increase actual sex where and when you can, BUT more importantly, increase the SEXUAL TENSION between the two of you. by this, I mean the making out, the random almost-sex acts, the sexual innuendo and suggestion. increase your physical touch in a sexual way.

thinking about it, putting it down here, I'm sure in my very damaged situation, it would reverse things. your situation isn't bad, you guys are communicating about this, and it's more of an annoyance right now, so get on top of things (pun intended) and show her that she is loved and desired in the way she needs you to- sexually and physically.


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

I would second that, mostly we are all pretty high sex drive people here but if you are not that is nothing to be ashamed about, a very wide range is normal for both men and women.

Then the question would be -how does a low drive man keep up with a high drive woman? The fact that you are here and exploring the issue is a good sign. If you are simply not able to have PiV sex more than three times a week definitely explore with her other ways you can meet her needs.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

barbados said:


> Sorry OP. This should be the the focus of this thread.
> 
> Damn Sam, you the Man !!!! :smthumbup:


Just last night basking in the afterglow of our second time of the day she says "When we're done and you're still inside me, I just can't wait until the next time."

Making time, rearranging schedules, occasionally being late, getting off the computer, turning off the TV, turning on some music...that's how we always make sure the next time isn't too far away.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

Thound said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts.


Really it disappears before you know it. bang her while she still wants to be banged.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

I note the OP has not written since his first post. Perhaps the various suggestions have answered his question. Or perhaps the responses have made him reluctant to say more. Or just maybe he has taken the comments to heart and is spending the time usually online in bed instead.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Or maybe it was just another bored school kid? First and only post in the SIM section uh huh.


----------



## gregory5288 (Feb 4, 2013)

I use Viagra from time to time to spice up our sex life and I do feel it increases my libido. 
We had sex max. once a week before, now we have it 3-4 time a week


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

chattpc said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My wife and I have sex 3 times a week and a lot of times 4. We have really good, passionate sex, and go from about 20-50 minutes every time.
> 
> ...


Get her prengant that will slow it down guaranteed! We average twice a week, but in reality it's more like 7-10 day with nothing then 2-3 in a row......7-10 day 2-3 in a row.........just how it seems to work.

Good luck it's not a bad problem to have.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

I agree. You need to please her and it's critical. Or you may lose her down the road. Do some research and see what else you can do.
I'd say you need to focus on foreplay oral touch and intercourse too. Also toys ? Have any of those. 
Talk to her and get some feed back. I'd say your a lucky man. 
I'd wreck her over and over and I'm 42. 
My wife and I are in the reconcile stages right now. The sex has been unreal. 4~5 times a week. I'm loving it too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chloesmum (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm a 49 year old lady and WISH my marriage was like yours!! I'd gladly take 3 times a week!!!!!!! I'd even take once a week for heaven sake!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johndz (Dec 19, 2013)

Great, I hope you are happy always. Tipcally my wife and me have sex two or three times per week, even five. But we had other problems, and I am not the same, I often have bad mood. I hope we can fix that soon, I miss those old times


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

MrAvg said:


> Make time and have as much sex as you can, you will not regret it and it makes for fond memories when your old. ]


Yes and great sex is healthy too for your mind and being. Have you considered supplements like Trebulis, Horny Goat Weed and items like this? It may help you. Sex is mental for men as well but to a lesser degree than women.


----------

